# Connecter Apple TV a un ecran Apple 30 pouces?



## Olivier.w (16 Janvier 2007)

Y a t'il moyen de connecter Apple TV a un ecran Apple 30 pouces?

Est ce que cet adaptateur ferais l'affaire ou non  : http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/wo/StoreReentry.wo?productLearnMore=TL952


Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour a toi. Il est difficile de parler d'un produit pas encore teste pour de vrai. Pourtant, je suis quasi sur que cela ne passera pas. Les connections DVI/HDMI peuvent monter en resolution jusque 1920x1080, voire 1920x1200. Mais guere plus. Le CD 30" en fait 2560x1600 !!! Il faut des cartes video equipees d'une connection double, appelee souvent DVI-dual, pour piloter ces ecrans. Bref, pas ce que propose Apple dans sa fiche technique.

Bref, tu as plus vite fait de te prendre un ecran HD, voire Full HD, d'au moins 32" : ca te reviendra bien moins cher (c'est le choix que j'ai fait)


----------



## kriso (17 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Bonjour a toi. Il est difficile de parler d'un produit pas encore teste pour de vrai. Pourtant, je suis quasi sur que cela ne passera pas. Les connections DVI/HDMI peuvent monter en resolution jusque 1920x1080, voire 1920x1200. Mais guere plus. Le CD 30" en fait 2560x1600 !!! Il faut des cartes video equipees d'une connection double, appelee souvent DVI-dual, pour piloter ces ecrans. Bref, pas ce que propose Apple dans sa fiche technique.
> 
> Bref, tu as plus vite fait de te prendre un ecran HD, voire Full HD, d'au moins 32" : ca te reviendra bien moins cher (c'est le choix que j'ai fait)



Re salut Hmj
Dis-moi, tu crois que c'est jouable d'utiliser une TV HD Ready comme écran d'ordinateur en utilisation basique ? (Mail, Safari, texte...)


----------



## melaure (17 Janvier 2007)

Je me demande en effet si c'est assez stable ...


----------



## HmJ (17 Janvier 2007)

Bien sur : c'est ce que je fais en ce moment. Pas de retouche photo, juste iTunes, Safari et DVD Player depuis mon canape


----------



## kriso (18 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Bien sur : c'est ce que je fais en ce moment. Pas de retouche photo, juste iTunes, Safari et DVD Player depuis mon canape



Tu veux dire qu'on peut vraiment se satisfaire d'un écran TV de 32" (je suppose HD Ready) pour ces utilisations ?  
Qu'en est-il de l'adaptation du TV aux formats ordinateurs, c'est vraiment bon ? Tu n'aurais pas une photo d'écran et des conseils de marque de TV ?  Merci à toi


----------



## HmJ (18 Janvier 2007)

Ben c'est pas compliqué : avec le numérique, tu as des pixels qui ne bavent pas. Quand tu vois des DVD passer sur un écran 40" à Darty, leur résolution n'est jamais que du PAL (720x576), alors que la TV fait elle-même 1360x768. Aucun problème pour lire quelque chose à l'écran, n'est-ce pas ? L'essentiel, c'est que la prise entre ordi et TV soit numérique (DVI ou HDMI). La marque, tu prends ce qui te paraît le meilleur rapport qualité prix : Toshiba, Sharp, Samsung...


----------



## flotow (19 Janvier 2007)

ca fait pas un peu grand? car meme un 30" (mais on est plus pres) je trouve ca Enorme


----------



## HmJ (19 Janvier 2007)

Ca ne l'est pas quand tu es allonge sur ton canape en train de faire ta revue de presse  Tout est affaire de mesure et de recul...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2008)

Je remonte ce sujet, je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé la réponse à ma question.

Peut-on connecter un bête écran d'ordi à l'Apple TV? Ou un téléviseur est-il obligatoire?


----------



## guiguilap (1 Mars 2008)

Bonjour 

Oui, c'est tout à fait possible en utilisant un câble DVI (ou VGA selon l'écran) vers HDMI.

J'espère avoir répondu à ta question.


----------



## pim (1 Mars 2008)

Le câble est même référencé en bas à droite de la page des spécifications de l'Apple TV :

http://www.apple.com/fr/appletv/specs.html

Attention néanmoins, cela risque peut-être de faire un peu bizarre d'avoir du HD sur un écran Apple de 30", vu que le HD se limite à une résolution de 1 280 x 720 pixels. Mais je comprends cette idée de vouloir connecter un écran Apple, moi-même j'hésite à m'acheter cet adaptateur afin de connecter mon Apple de 23", maintenant que je n'utilise plus la sortie son de ma TV.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2008)

Merci.

Je n'avais effectivement pas pensé au détail de la résolution. En fait, je n'ai actuellement pas de poste TV à domicile, et je n'ai pas l'intention de m'en procurer un dans un avenir proche.

Par contre, cela bouge beaucoup au niveau de la vidéo en ligne (via iTunes notamment), on trouve de plus en plus d'émissions TV diffusées en podcast; et coupler un Apple TV à un écran d'ordinateur d'une certaine taille dans un coin du salon, pourrait recevoir mes faveurs.

Ou peut-être sinon un projecteur. 



pim a dit:


> Le câble est même référencé en bas à droite de la page des spécifications de l'Apple TV :
> 
> http://www.apple.com/fr/appletv/specs.html
> 
> Attention néanmoins, cela risque peut-être de faire un peu bizarre d'avoir du HD sur un écran Apple de 30", vu que le HD se limite à une résolution de 1 280 x 720 pixels. Mais je comprends cette idée de vouloir connecter un écran Apple, moi-même j'hésite à m'acheter cet adaptateur afin de connecter mon Apple de 23", maintenant que je n'utilise plus la sortie son de ma TV.


----------



## guiguilap (1 Mars 2008)

Si tu n'as pas encore acheté cet écran, je pense qu'un vidéoprojecteur serait bien plus adapté et aurait un meilleur rapport diagonale de l'image/prix  

Tu trouves de très bonnes résolutions, et l'avantage est que c'est toi qui définit la taille de ton image.

Si tu invites des amis, tu recules le projecteur pour obtenir une grande image, si tu souhaites juste regarder en mangeant par exemple, rapprocher le projecteur te donnera une image plus raisonnable en terme de grandeur.

J'espère t'avoir aidé


----------



## pim (1 Mars 2008)

Ma curiosité a été piquée au vif, je me suis procuré un adaptateur HDMI male - DVI femelle :





J'ai trouvé cet adaptateur pour 9 &#8364; chez Géant Casino (le défaut de ce genre d'adaptateurs étant de forcer sur les prises, en l'occurrence la prise de l'&#63743;TV, la qualité étant le prix bien plus bas qu'un cordon, qui va facilement chercher dans les 50 &#8364.

De retour dans mon petit chez moi, j'ai fait l'essais sur mon Apple Cinema Display de 23", un bien bel écran tout d'aluminium revêtu, un peu petit par rapport aux 82 centimètres de ma TV HD, mais qui ne jure pas du tout à côté de l'&#63743;TV.

Au démarrage de l'&#63743;TV, oh joie, la pomme apparaît. Après, plus rien, l'écran se met en veille. J'ai retrouvé le mode d'emploi de l'&#63743;TV (quoi ?! Un mode d'emploi pour un produit Apple ?!! Si, si...) pour tenter tous les modes vidéos, en vain, aucun ne permet d'obtenir une image, l'écran reste noir, sa diode clignotant par intervalles, puis s'éteint, comme déjà trop fatiguée.

Ayant la même utilisation que WebO, je serais bien entendu intéressé si quelqu'un pouvait m'indiquer une solution. En attendant, j'éteins ma TV lorsque j'écoute simplement de la musique, histoire de ne conserver que le son bien supérieur de ma chaîne HiFi, branchée sur les sorties lignes audio de l'&#63743;TV.



guiguilap a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas encore acheté cet écran, je pense qu'un vidéoprojecteur serait bien plus adapté et aurait un meilleur rapport diagonale de l'image/prix



Je trouve que le problème d'un vidéoprojecteur est d'être bruyant ! Ce n'est sans doute pas gênant lorsque l'on visionne un film, mais pour écouter de la musique, le silence est requis.

Autre idée : vous aurez compris que l'on peut brancher à la fois un téléviseur et une chaîne HiFi à l'&#63743;TV ; je pense que le top du top de l'utilisation audiophile consiste à disposer d'une entrée numérique optique sur l'amplificateur de la chaîne HiFi, afin de profiter directement de la sortie numérique optique de l'&#63743;TV. Les puristes apprécieront - et se tourneront sans doute vers un &#63743;TV de 160 Go, c'est-à-dire avec suffisamment de place pour stocker toute la musique au format Apple Lossless


----------

